# Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

*Suche CPU Kühler zum schrauben!*

Suche für mein E6600 einen CPU Kühler der sich schrauben läßt sowas wie den Noctua NH-U12P. Sollte auf ein Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R Rev.1.0 passen. Wenn möglich BILLIGER als der Nocuta und für die Zukunft ausreichend (Quad Core). 
Habt ihr da ein paar Vorschläg?


----------



## igoroff (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Kostet knapp die Hälfte, fast genauso gut:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a213792.html


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Der ist ja mit den Push-Pins.Würde aber lieber einen zum schrauben haben! 
Hatte vorher den Ninja und hab Probleme gehabt ihn zu befestigen. Lag nicht richtig auf trotz mehrmalige Demontage ,Temps 60 Grad und höher(hatte aber vorher auf einen AMD Board ohne Probleme funktioniert)


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Wenn ich das mit dem Schrauben recht verstanden habe, benötigst du aber noch zusätzlich das Scythe Retention Kit. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## Monsterclock (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

ich glaube (bin nicht ganz sicher) mit dem sycthe retetion kit kann man den schrauben


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Hab gerade mal bei geizhals geschaut kommt um die 6,-Euro + 35,- für den Mugen. Wie ist den der Lüfter vom Mugen? Oder dann für 5,-Euro mehr den Nocuta NH-U9B?


----------



## Monsterclock (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

ich habe den Sycthe Mugen bei mir verbaut auf einem AM2 board kühlt relativ gut nur bei einem AM2 board ist der "falsch" drauf d.h. um 90° verdreht aber du solltest ihn drehen können


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Der Lüfter ist ein Scythe Slipstream, welcher durchaus brauchbar ist und, wenn herruntergeregelt, auch recht angnehm ist.

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*



Mr.Pyro schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist ein Scythe Slipstream, welcher durchaus brauchbar ist und, wenn herruntergeregelt, auch recht angnehm ist.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Mr.Pyro



Also das heißt es gibt besseres in Sachen Lüfter! Wie ist der vom Nocuta denn?


----------



## y33H@ (18. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*



> Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!


Jeden Lüfter kann man verschrauben  Aber nicht jeden Kühler 

*@ potzblitz*

Wie wäre es mit einem Xigmatek, dem Thermalright Thru-Bold-Kit und einem Slip Stream?

cYa


----------



## potzblitz (18. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Kannst Du was zum Xigmatek HDT-SD964 sagen? Ist der gut oder welchen würdest du denn vorzug geben?


----------



## y33H@ (18. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Warum die 92mm Version?! Nimm den _Xigmatek HDT-S1283_ und drossel das Teil - fertig.

cYa


----------



## Spooky (20. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Was suchst du denn jetzt eigentlich?  Einen Lüfter oder einen CPU-Kühler?


----------



## riedochs (20. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*



Spooky schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn jetzt eigentlich?  Einen Lüfter oder einen CPU-Kühler?



Ich würde sagen irgendwie beides


----------



## potzblitz (20. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Beides!  Hauptsache den Kühler kann man per Verschraubung und nicht  mit den Pins befestigen. Lüfter muß leise und ruhig laufen. Hab noch den Alpenfön "Groß Clockner" ins Auge gefaßt, kann einer was zu dem sagen?


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Also ich könnte noch nen Coolermaster Gemin2 empfehlen ist zum Schrauben und du kannst dir die Lüfter selbst auswählen.
Mein Freund hat diesen auf seinem AMD 6000+ mit 2 "billigen" artic cooling Lüftern (jeder nur 60Kubikmeter/h) und der 6000+ produziert ja auch eine immense Abwärme. Er hat übrigens unter Last max. 38°C.


----------



## Mr_Duese (20. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Also auf die Aussage mit den 38C° unter Last würde ich keinen Pfennig wetten.

Das ist vieeel zu niedrig 

Nimm mal CoreTemp und lies die Temperatur damit bei deinem Kollegen aus, sonst röstet ihm der bald weg wenn der getaktet ist ^^

Das mit dem Xigmatek HDT-S1283 und Bold-Thru Kit klingt gut, der Lüfter is top , kost nich soo viel und das Kit hol ich mir bald au noch, allem in allem kommste damit gut bei Weg.


----------



## potzblitz (20. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

*@pcfreak_T92* Zu groß und unterstützt kaum den Luftstrom im Gehäuse mit der Folge das es eine stärkere Innenerwärmung gibt.

Was haltet ihr vom Gigabyte G-Power II PRO Optisch 1a 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBqPDVwkizA


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

der g-power II pro  wurde in einem pcgh-test gsher gelobt augrund seiner kühlleistung, allerdings ist er meineswissens dann nicht mehr so leise wie ein noctua oder ein mugen [heruntergeregelt], weil er die kühlleistung durch einen recht hohen luftdurchsatz erkauft.
der großglockner ist ein guter, recht günstiger kühler, der im breiten mittelfeld irgendwo hinter den thermalrights und dem scythe mugen liegen dürfte.


----------



## japanmeetsgermany (21. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Den Alpenföhn kann ich Dir auch empfehlen! Habe ihn am Freitag in meinem Zweitrechner montiert!  Die Temps sind gut und die Lautstärke ist angenehm leise bis nicht vernehmbar!  Befestigt wird er beim Intel über das mitgelieferte Retentions-Kit! Un dwenn Du Dir der Lüfter zu laut ist kannst du ihn auch noch mit dem Potentiometer, welches auch beiliegt, ruhiger stellen!


----------



## Gast3737 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

für Lüfter kann ich nur diesen Tread empfehlen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftka-hlung/11193-roundup-zwa-lf-120mm-la-fter-im-test.html

ich habe mir deshalb den 3x Scynte Sflex....F gekauft für mein neues Gehäuschen... das schnurrt aber auf volle Volt möchte ich sie nicht hören..Später wird einer dann den IFX 14 unterstützen...

am anfang sagtest du:

"Suche für mein E6600 einen CPU Kühler der sich schrauben läßt sowas wie den Noctua NH-U12P. Sollte auf ein Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R Rev.1.0 passen. Wenn möglich BILLIGER als der Nocuta und für die Zukunft ausreichend (Quad Core). 
Habt ihr da ein paar Vorschläg?"

Ich Empfehle: kaufe dir den IFX 14.... oder was ähnliches dann kannst du später alles übertakten sogar den quad...also überleg ob es dir die 50 euro vielleicht wert sind..


----------



## potzblitz (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

Hab mir jetzt erstmal den Groß Clockner geholt, so langsam geht mir mein Boxed-Lüfter auf die Nerven! Bewertungen hat er ja gute bekommen. 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## potzblitz (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche CPU Lüfter zum schrauben!*

So er ist gekommen und hab ihn sofort Montiert  So einfach hätte es Intel auch machen sollen, mit dem Montagering.
Vom  Lüftergeräusch ist er nicht wahrnehmbar und die Temps stimmen auch !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine 15 Minuten hat das ganze unterfangen gedauert


----------

